# At what age do mpoo's lose puppy teeth?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well she is a Toy, but Timi did not start until she was 8 months, and then it took a couple of months for them all to come out. The upper canines did not come out, came in right next to the puppy ones, but a month or two later got yanked out when we were playing tug.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Most dogs have all the adult teeth in by 8 months, my girls tpoos started losing their just after they hit 5 months and most were out by the time they hit 6 months. Basically they were spitting out teeth everywhere.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Fletcher was around 6 months when they started coming out.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

TP, wow! I do not want to wait till 8 months for Dakota to lose his shark teeth! That does not sound like fun.

I hope it happens like Tywla's crew. All during the 5th month. But looks like it is possible I might have to wait longer like Fletcher.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy began to lose hers around 5 months, and the last one went around 8 - 9 months, just as I made an appointment to have it pulled!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> TP, wow! I do not want to wait till 8 months for Dakota to lose his shark teeth! That does not sound like fun.
> 
> I hope it happens like Tywla's crew. All during the 5th month. But looks like it is possible I might have to wait longer like Fletcher.



I know, I couldn't wait for her to loose that shark mouth - even those last two canines hurt like crazy, I was so happy that I did not have to wait for them to be pulled when she is spayed!
Have you asked your breeder? My breeder was exactly right about the age she would loose her puppy teeth, and the age she would come into heat - I guess these things are genetically determined and run in lines. I also kind of hope that being late bloomers correlates with a long lifespan, so that is a nice consolation prize


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

No, I haven't asked the breeder. I will if he hasn't lost any teeth by 6 months. I have had dogs before but thought they lost their puppy teeth between 4 and 6 months. Sounds like that was wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I went through the same puzzlement with Beatrice (was better prepared with Pia), the only other tpoo puppy Baby I got when she was 22 weeks and she had all her adult teeth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> No, I haven't asked the breeder. I will if he hasn't lost any teeth by 6 months. I have had dogs before but thought they lost their puppy teeth between 4 and 6 months. Sounds like that was wishful thinking on my part.



I think that along with the smaller the dog, the longer the lifespan, comes slower development - just think about what age us humans hit those milestones, and our lifespan is 7-8 times as long as theirs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly( a mini) started losing her puppy teeth at 4-5 months also....at 5 1/2 months when she was spayed, the vet went ahead and removed any loose, ready to fall out teeth too! By 8 months all her adult teeth were in.


----------



## FlynnMom (6 mo ago)

Hi. New to the forum and to poodles! Is it normal for my 5-month old minipoo to lose a fang tooth?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FlynnMom said:


> Hi. New to the forum and to poodles! Is it normal for my 5-month old minipoo to lose a fang tooth?


Welcome! You’ve landed in an old discussion, and your question is likely to get missed. Go ahead and start a new one here so current members will see it: Poodle Health


----------

